# Divorce process begins



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

I went to my lawyer's office yesterday afternoon to read the divorce complaint and sign. She will file them with the court on Monday.

Our state requires a 6-month waiting period when there is a child, so I expect the divorce to be final around the beginning of October.

I felt nothing - no emotions - while looking over the papers and signing them. Maybe just a bit of relief that the process is finally underway. I'm ready to get this done and take back my maiden name.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm really torn about going back to my maiden name - I always hated it!


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

i was the same way when i filed my papers- no emotion it was just business. im keeping my married name like it better then my maiden, think it will be eaiser with the kid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm keeping my name - for my daughter more than anything, but also there is a tiny part of me that is happy that it will annoy the OW enormously... HA!!:smthumbup:


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

nice startingover 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't decided what I am doing w/ my name now or later (if I ever re-marry). I think I may go to my maiden and keep it forever. I am hyphenated now.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I already told my stbx that I was keeping my name the way it is. Been a married longer than I was a maiden, so I'm keeping it. Besides, it's a pretty last name!


----------

